# Anticipation!



## Mitica100 (Apr 22, 2004)

I've just been told by a colleague musician that he's got a ton of cameras from the 60s and 70s and that he wants to give them to me. Free of charge!

Anticipation grows every minute now...

Will let you guys know if it's all junk or if there are a few diamonds in the rough.


----------



## terri (Apr 22, 2004)

Wow!!!   And you didn't follow him home????    :LOL:    Seriously, I might have.    :blulsh2: 

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 22, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Wow!!!   And you didn't follow him home????    :LOL:    Seriously, I might have.    :blulsh2:
> 
> Can't wait to hear more!



I might today!...


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 22, 2004)

Dang, you and ksmatt have all the luck finding people willing to give you there stuff  

Congrats though.. can't wait to hear what you got.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 22, 2004)

Isn't it nice to be touched by the generosity of others?

I was recently given a computer (Pentium 300), and then someone else gave me a printer (HP 648C).

Let this be a lesson to all...if you have something laying around and have no use for it...give it to someone who does have a use for it...it will make you both feel great.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 22, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Isn't it nice to be touched by the generosity of others?
> Let this be a lesson to all...if you have something laying around and have no use for it...give it to someone who does have a use for it...it will make you both feel great.



I couldn't agree more!

However, I had to postpone my anticipation, I called in sick today.  Darn allergies!...


----------



## oriecat (Apr 24, 2004)

Mitica, that is so cool!  How exciting..

Big Mike, I totally agree with you.  I've taken to giving stuff away at work, or using craigslist, instead of just giving to Goodwill or something.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 2, 2004)

Well...  A late post, by all means.

My anticipation was way too early and short lived, for the guy hasn't mentioned again his offer to me.  I'll have to wait until the Fall to hear from him again.  This time I might just follow him home.


----------



## terri (Jul 2, 2004)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Well...  A late post, by all means.
> 
> My anticipation was way too early and short lived, for the guy hasn't mentioned again his offer to me.  I'll have to wait until the Fall to hear from him again.  This time I might just follow him home.



Oh man!!   Now that was just plain cruel.....       by all means, if there's ever a hint again, you should follow him home - tell him you have a spare box in the trunk!!!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 2, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Oh man!!   Now that was just plain cruel.....       by all means, if there's ever a hint again, you should follow him home - tell him you have a spare box in the trunk!!!!



Definitely a good idea!


----------



## loudufrane (Jul 4, 2004)

maybe he didn't have 'em and just wanted to have you follow him home


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 4, 2004)

loudufrane said:
			
		

> maybe he didn't have 'em and just wanted to have you follow him home



Ooooh!... Frightening thought!...  :shock:


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 5, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Dang, you and ksmatt have all the luck finding people willing to give you there stuff



It takes two things to get in on the free goods gravy train.

1)  You have to let people know.  Once everyone knows that you are interested in old cameras, they'll find them when they are cleaning out the closets and attic, and they'll think of you.  I'm definately the old camera nut in my family, so as people dig them out, they save them for me.  Particularly with the digital revolution I imagine there are loads of great 70s, 80s, and 90s film SLRs laying around waiting for a new home.

2)  Being in the right place at the right time.  I got most of my free (or next to free) gear when I worked at a camera store/lab.   People were always wandering in with stuff, or offering stuff if I'd just come get it.


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 4, 2004)

Well it is now officially fall!!! So did you score the loot yet?!?!


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 4, 2004)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> Well it is now officially fall!!! So did you score the loot yet?!?!



He he... Wait until the story unfolds:


About two weeks ago he pulls me aside and starts talking to me about his presidential choice.  I, on the other hand, offered him my very different views on the same subject.  We had an open and friendly (I considered it to be, anyway) conversation.  Next day he approaches me and says that he thought he had more stuff home but he remembers he donated most of it to some charity and all that's left of it are some Instamatics.

Figures!...      

Oh, well... Let it be a lesson to all.  No politics until the deal is done!


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 4, 2004)

Very true, and with the way it is this year I am guessing that could have gone either way. 50/50 chance of right or wrong in this case! Thats too bad.


----------

